# Boats for Sale



## scubachuck18 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a used boat. I'm wanting a 20-24' center console, and looking in the $8000-10000 range. Anyone know of someone trying to get rid of one?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Howw about a 22' Sea Ray Cuddy, low hours re-man 350 engine w/re-built Volvo outdrive. Looks good, heavy duty trailer. I took the seats out to replace them, but have not got arountuit, so asking $2,500



















We have taken it out twice in the last two months, runs good, new starter & electric fuel pump. Ready to fish as is. Call 572 1225


----------



## holdfast2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have a 22' walk/cuddy that might interest you. 150 Johnson and extras. $6500 850 501


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

Man, that is one fine boat, who does the motor run? please send me direction.


----------

